# Got a chuckle out of this when I saw it..........



## YYCHM (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Brent H (Jan 14, 2021)

Haha!  Nice!!! My second truck-  a lady backed out of her driveway, down the street and stove in the side (3200km on the truck) - that would have been perfect!!


----------



## Tom O (Jan 15, 2021)

Nice!


----------

